# Concept Vehicles - The 2008 Pontiac GTO Concept Car



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

The design for the new GTO coming to Pontiac showrooms in 2007 as a 2008 model. The big, rear-drive sport coupe will be designed and built in the U.S., possibly at GM's Hamtramck or Wilmington plants, and it's likely to show up in concept form at a 2006 auto show, probably Detroit in January.

Internally called the GMX282, the 2008 GTO will be built on GM's new Zeta platform, now under development in Australia by GM's Holden subsidiary. The Zeta platform brings new suspension all around, with a more sophisticated independent rearend promising better traction and even sweeter handling. The wheelbase has grown marginally to 110 inches. The next GTO will carry over the 6.0-liter, 400-horse LS2 from the current car as well as the six speed manual transmission.

The new GTO looks more muscular than the today's model, with a fastback roofline and strong tension in the profile and pumped fenders. Overall length is down 0.8 inch to 189. The only retro nods on this car are the wide-track Pontiac-style front end and the twin hood scoops. Ironically, the design is being done under the direction of Australian Mike Simcoe, who designed the current GTO as a Holden Monaro in 1997 and is now responsible for all GM North American cars.


COMPARE TO THE 97 CONCEPT(THE ONE IN ORANGE) FREAKY AIN'T IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That 2008 rendition was before GM decided to drop the ball on the GTO after the 2006 model year.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


:rofl: :lol:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:willy: Dreams and hopes are wonderful human abilities!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> :rofl: :lol:


Kind of glad to see he's still around

I guess he's rendered speechless- -


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Still here! The n00b thing was funny.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


I dont get it, I'm slow can you spell it out for me?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

noob is short for newbee, or "noobie". Someone who is new to a forum.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> The design for the new GTO coming to Pontiac showrooms in 2007 as a 2008 model. The big, rear-drive sport coupe will be designed and built in the U.S., possibly at GM's Hamtramck or Wilmington plants, and it's likely to show up in concept form at a 2006 auto show, probably Detroit in January.
> 
> Internally called the GMX282, the 2008 GTO will be built on GM's new Zeta platform, now under development in Australia by GM's Holden subsidiary. The Zeta platform brings new suspension all around, with a more sophisticated independent rearend promising better traction and even sweeter handling. The wheelbase has grown marginally to 110 inches. The next GTO will carry over the 6.0-liter, 400-horse LS2 from the current car as well as the six speed manual transmission.
> 
> ...




That's great! (if it ever gets built) 


I can't wait to run a new, off the line model and KICK IT'S ASS


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> That's great! (if it ever gets built)
> 
> 
> I can't wait to run a new, off the line model and KICK IT'S ASS


Don't hold your breath. That car was cancelled. That article is outdated.

But who knows.....It could resurface.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> Don't hold your breath. That car was cancelled. That article is outdated.
> 
> But who knows.....It could resurface.


My God.

Let's hope not.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


> My God.
> 
> Let's hope not.


:agree


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

+3 I hope these people still don't design concepts.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

new beee


----------

